# No Speck-Head



## cutbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, looking forward to it!

See below


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Speck-Head*

I will be doing the speck-head tournament. We stopped the winter trout due to the lack of interest. The speck-head will be March 1-31 as always. Sorry for the bad information.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i bet the specks are running strong by then, good show, is there a kayak class in this tourney? if i do it itll be my first time in any tournament just wondering.


----------

